# Uninstalling COMPLETELY



## ehint (Sep 1, 2011)

I recently downloaded Lego Universe on my MacbookPro (Mac Os X 10.6.5) for my nephew when he was staying with me.

When he left, I foolishly deleted Lego Universe Folder without searching to include other system files. I now realize that these system files are still taking up 1-2 GB space on my computer, and I would like to get the space back.

Help?
To clarify, any file on my computer that comes up when I search "Lego Universe" in the Finder has been deleted, but there are still associated system files on my computer.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Why do you think that it's LU that has taken up the space?


----------

